# Honey and Cinnamon



## WannaB

> INFERTILITY: Yunani and Ayurvedic Medicine have been using honey for thousands of years to strengthen the semen of men. If impotent men regularly take two tablespoon of honey before going to sleep, their problem will be solved.
> 
> In China, Japan and Far-East countries, women, who do not conceive and need to strengthen the uterus, have been taking cinnamon powder for centuries. Women who cannot conceive may take a pinch of cinnamon powder in half teaspoon of honey and apply it on the gums frequently throughout the day, so that it slowly mixes with the saliva and enters the body.

This is what I did different this cycle, Honey has been used for centuries as a fertilty treatment in some cultures. Its reported that the bee pollen in the honey prolongs the life for your egg once you ovulate, giving the sperm a better chance to do their job. I took a teaspoon of honey with a pinch of cinnamon each morning, still taking it dont know why! lol, throughout this whole cycle. It is the least harmful thing you could try, I never rubbed it into the gums, too damn lazy, just took it all at once. I thought someone else might like to give it a go and see what happens for science sake!


----------



## luv2lift

Thanks WannaB,

I"m gonna try that...A few months ago a co-worker sent me an e-mail about the uses of honey and cinnamon. I can't remember if that was on their cuz we wern't ttc at the time but i'll see if i can dig it up and post it on here...if it's ok with u?


----------



## fairydust

Oooh an experiment! Im going to try that too! am on CD12 now...is it too late this cycle?


----------



## mumanddad

o thanks for that advice hun i will try that next cycle x


----------



## luv2lift

Nothing on fertility but some good info
Cinnamon 
and Honey 

Honey is the only food on the planet that will not spoil or rot. It will do what 
some call turning to sugar. In reality honey is always honey. However, when left 
in a cool dark place for a long time, or if placed in the refrigerator, it 
will "crystallize". 

When this happens I loosen the lid, boil some water, and sit the honey container 
in the hot water, turn off the heat and let it liquefy. It is then as good as it 
ever 
was. 


Never boil honey or put it in a microwave. To do so will kill the enzymes in the 
honey. ~ Bet the drug companies won't like this 
one getting 
around.~ 

Facts on Honey and Cinnamon: 


It is found that a mixture of honey and Cinnamon cures most diseases. Honey is 
produced in most of the countries of the world. Scientists of today also accept 
honey as a 'Ram Ban' (very effective) medicine for all kinds of 
diseases.. 


Honey can be used without any side effects for any kind of 
diseases. Today's science says that even though honey is sweet, if taken in 
the right dosage as a medicine, it does not harm diabetic 
patients. 


Weekly World News, a magazine in Canada, in its issue dated 17 January,1995 
has given the following list of diseases that can be cured by honey and cinnamon 
as researched by western 
scientists: 

HEART 
DISEASES: 

Make a paste of honey and cinnamon powder, apply on bread, instead of jelly and 
jam, and eat it regularly for breakfast. It reduces the cholesterol in the 
arteries and saves the patient from heart attack. Also, those who have already had an 
attack, if they do this process daily, they are kept miles away from the next 
attack. Regular use of the above process relieves loss of breath and strengthens 
the heart beat. In America and Canada, various nursing homes have treated 
patients successfully and have found that as
you age, the arteries and 
veins lose their flexibility and get clogged; honey and cinnamon revitalize 
the arteries and veins. 


ARTHRITIS: 

Arthritis patients may take daily, morning and night, one cup of hot water with 
two spoons of honey and one small teaspoon of cinnamon powder. If taken 
regularly even chronic arthritis can be cured. In a recent research 
conducted at the Copenhagen University, it was found that when the doctors 
treated their patients with a mixture of one tablespoon Honey and half 
teaspoon Cinnamon powder before breakfast, they found that within a week, out of 
the 200 people so treated, practically 73 patients were totally relieved of 
pain, and within a month, mostly all the patients who could not walk or move 
around because of arthritis started walking without 
pain. 

BLADDER 
INFECTIONS: 

Take two tablespoons of cinnamon powder and one teaspoon of honey in a glass 
of lukewarm water and drink it. It destroys the germs in the 
bladder. 


CHOLESTEROL: 

Two tablespoons of honey and three teaspoons of Cinnamon Powder mixed in 16 
ounces of tea water, given to a cholesterol patient, was found to reduce the 
level of
cholesterol in the blood by 10 percent within two 
hours. As mentioned for arthritic patients, if taken three times a 
day, any chronic cholesterol is cured. According to information 
received in the said Journal, pure honey taken with food daily relieves 
complaints 
of cholesterol. 

COLDS: 

Those suffering from common or severe colds should take one tablespoon lukewarm 
honey with 1/4 spoon cinnamon powder daily for three days. This process will 
cure most chronic cough, cold, and clear the 
sinuses. 


UPSET 
STOMACH: 

Honey taken with cinnamon powder cures stomach ache and also clears stomach 
ulcers from the 
root. 


GAS: 

According to the studies done in India and Japan, it is revealed that if Honey 
is taken with cinnamon powder the stomach is relieved of 
gas. 


IMMUNE 
SYSTEM: 

Daily use of honey and cinnamon powder strengthens the immune system and 
protects the body from bacteria and viral attacks. Scientists have found that 
honey has various vitamins and iron in large amounts. Constant use of Honey 
strengthens the white blood corpuscles to fight bacterial and viral 
diseases.

INDIGESTION: 

Cinnamon powder sprinkled on two tablespoons of honey taken before food relieves 
acidity and digests the heaviest of 
meals. 


INFLUENZA: 

A scientist in Spain has proved that honey contains a natural ' Ingredient' 
which kills the influenza germs and saves the patient from 
flu. 


LONGEVITY: 

Tea made with honey and cinnamon powder, when taken regularly, arrests the 
ravages of old age. Take four spoons of honey, one spoon of cinnamon powder, and 
three
cups of water and boil to make like tea. Drink 1/4 cup, three to 
four times a day. It keeps the skin fresh and soft and arrests old age. Life 
spans also increase and even a 100
year old, starts performing the 
chores of a 20-year-old. 

PIMPLES: 

Three tablespoons of honey and one teaspoon of cinnamon powder paste. Apply this 
paste on the pimples before sleeping and wash it next morning with warm water. 
If
done daily for two weeks, it removes pimples from the 
root. 

SKIN 
INFECTIONS: 

Applying honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts on the affected parts 
cures eczema, ringworm and all types of skin 
infections. 


WEIGHT 
LOSS: 

Daily in the morning one half hour before breakfast on an empty stomach, and at 
night before sleeping, drink honey and cinnamon powder boiled in one cup of 
water.
If taken regularly, it reduces the weight of even the most obese 
person. Also, drinking this mixture regularly does not allow the fat to 
accumulate in the body even though the
person may eat a high 
calorie 
diet. 


CANCER: 

Recent research in Japan and Australia has revealed that advanced cancer of 
the stomach and bones have been cured successfully. Patients suffering from 
these kinds
of cancer should daily take one tablespoon of honey 
with one teaspoon of cinnamon powder for one month three times a 
day. 


FATIGUE: 

Recent studies have shown that the sugar content of honey is more helpful rather 
than being detrimental to the strength of the body. Senior citizens, who take 
honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts, are more alert and flexible. Dr. 
Milton, who has done research, says that a half tablespoon of honey taken 
in a glass of water and sprinkled with cinnamon powder, taken daily 
after brushing and in the afternoon at about 3:00 P.M. when the vitality of 
the body starts to decrease, increases the vitality of the body within a 
week. 

BAD 
BREATH: 

People of South 
America, 
first thing in the morning, gargle with one teaspoon of honey and cinnamon 
powder mixed in hot water, so their breath stays fresh throughout the 
day. 

HEARING 
LOSS: 

Daily morning and night honey and cinnamon powder, taken in equal parts restores 
hearing. Remember when we were kids? We had toast with real butter and cinnamon 
sprinkled on 
it!


----------



## fairygirl

Wow! Does cinnamon and honey have a pleasant taste? I'm rather prone to colds, the zinc and vitC in my conception vits havent helped either. Wonder if I should give this a go?


----------



## Angel_dust

I was reading about honey the other day and have been taking a spoonful each day. Didnt know about the cinnamon though, will try that too!

Will be interesting to see if it makes a difference!


----------



## vaniilla

thanks for putting this up!!! I already have lots of homemade honey at home but will run to the shops to buy cinnamon :) (or should I say my OH will run to the shops) xxx


----------



## Nise

I'm definitely going to try this one coz I love honey and cinnamon. I already use quite a bit of honey coz I use it to sweeten my tea instead of sugar. At last a yummy thing to take up. hurrah :happydance:


----------



## Vilranda

Thanks! Thats interesting advice. I just told my hubby we need to go get some honey (we have the cinnamon), and we both need to start taking it...LOL. It will help us both and not just in the TTC area of life.


----------



## Lover

Ohhh why'd the super fertility foods have to be the two I hate the taste & smell of?! 

I'd give anything a go to increase our chances of conceiving though so I'll keep that in mind if I don't get a BFP this month :flower:


----------



## TTC#1 :D

WOW thats wow thanks for this :lol: im giving OH a bucket of honey and cinnamon :lol::lol:


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Wow, great thread :thumbup:. Im gonna pick some up and try it. Haven't bought honey in awhile, but i do have cinnamon here. 


thanks :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the post. I absolutely LOVE honey and cinnamon's not bad either! I'll make a conscious effort to eat more of both!!


----------



## Leilani

I love chai tea with cinnamon - I might mix in a spoonful of honey too. I mgiht do that right now - yum.


----------



## Babies123

This is great!! I have plenty of honey and cinnamon - very excited about this bit of info!!! Thanks
:thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## Zeri

A friend of mine who was trying for almost 10 YEARS got pregnant by adding cinnamon to her diet!


----------



## Llasane

Yea I just bought some and started taking it tonight. I hope it works.


----------



## amjon

Cinnamon is supposed to help with blood sugar as well. Wonder if it works in the same way as the diabetes meds that also help with infertility. Just as a note most of the "cinnamon" you buy in the store is actually something else (bark of a different tree). In order to get the benefits it has to be the true cinnamon. (I would think the health food store would have it. Just make sure to check what it is really made of.)


----------



## starryeye31

Im deff going to try this .. Thanks :)


----------



## Lovely Gina

That's a good research work thank you, honey and lemon mixed with Luke warm water helps you to reduce weight.


----------



## Powell130

Lovely Gina said:


> That's a good research work thank you, honey and lemon mixed with Luke warm water helps you to reduce weight.

If you google the benefits of honey & cinnamon (together & separate) you will be AMAZED!!


----------

